# Another new arrival



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I picked up this new bird today, a grandson and great grandson of Dream Boy.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice looking bird....


----------



## dishan (Aug 20, 2009)

its realy nice


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

Proud dady. Lol


----------



## dvtlegend (Oct 20, 2007)

wow , seen you alot on the pigeon auction site. I saw your bid on this bird. wasn't there also a dreamboy vanloon


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Congrats on the new arrival!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

This is one of the Van Loon Dreamboy young birds that was up for auction. Someone else outbid me on the other bird.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I am expecting another one to arrive tomorrow from Miami. He is a grandson of Topo.


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Congrats on the new arrivals!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

The other new bird arrived today from Miami.


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

What a beautiful bird don!

Congratulations again!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you very much Kevin, and to the rest of you.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I have 3 more birds I am bidding on. I decided to sell practically all of my firearms and spend on the birds, since I haven't been hunting in 20 years. They are much more enjoyable!


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

bbcdon said:


> Thank you very much Kevin, and to the rest of you.


You are welcome!
I also wanna thank you for the bands too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

to be honest with you that baby you are selling as a single looked awesome as far as the build went .. I bet it would have been a great mate for the young bird you purchased here








this one 








I absolutely love the look of this baby


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I know. Maybe I screwed up, but there is already a bid on the young bird.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

bbcdon said:


> I know. Maybe I screwed up, but there is already a bid on the young bird.


well at least you still have the parents so its all good ,but yes that is one beautiful baby you got there


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you Lokota


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

not sure you are interested but here is a great looking bird but as they say looks arent everything but if I was in the money I would buy this bird on just looks alone but thats me ..what you think ,its a janssen??


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Where is this bird located Lokota?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

that bird can be found at http://www.chriscosloft.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.pl
I think this ones a real beaut too 








oooo sparkly


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I got another new arrival yesterday. An 07 hen, double inbred to President. She is moulting now, and looks a little rough. I have my work cut out with her. She is not tame at all! I will just have to be patient and let her get used to me.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Lokota, that 496 hen and Sir White are both beautiful birds.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Here is another bird I am currently bidding on. I sold another rifle saturday, so the funds are still coming in.


----------



## dvtlegend (Oct 20, 2007)

bbcdon what kind of rifles you got. I have always been interested in a ruger mini 14 and 30s. got any?


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Just have a Ruger 77 .204 and a Ruger 10/22 Target rifle left.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

bbcdon said:


> I got another new arrival yesterday. An 07 hen, double inbred to President. She is moulting now, and looks a little rough. I have my work cut out with her. She is not tame at all! I will just have to be patient and let her get used to me.


that hen looks mighty fine to me , hope she breeds you many awesome youngins


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

How much did you spend on them birds? Just curious. They sure are beautiful. Here's my breeding pair








Can anyone tell me how to locate the owner who banded the male? I just want to know if it's race bird or show bird.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I paid $180 for her plus shipping.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

jmaxpsi said:


> How much did you spend on them birds? Just curious. They sure are beautiful. Here's my breeding pair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ummm whats the band say on it ,it looks to be a homer at least if thats what your wondering are they both from the same breeder ?


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't know if they are from the same breeder. Then band says AU 2004 ARPU 37426. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## dvtlegend (Oct 20, 2007)

It's a homer, just good looking bird with good structure.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Good news today. A bird I bid on a couple of weeks ago that I lost to a higher bidder became mine today. The owner called from Texas and said the winner did not pay so I was offered the bird for my last bid. Here she is.


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

Those are some fine looking birds, especially that last one! 

Its like Christmas all over again isnt it !


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

It sure is. I never had much Xmas as a kid, but i'm making up for it now. And thank you.


----------



## dvtlegend (Oct 20, 2007)

bbcdon, sure see you bidding alot on the auctions. You must have alot of room to spare.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

With what I have now, and what is coming, I will have a total of 17 birds.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Save room for the babies, grandpa!!!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Wait a minute, my old age has affected my ability to count. I will only have 13 birds, including those which are being shipped. I need to go see the doc!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I wish I had all this money to spend on new birds! 
I like the looks of the birds you've added so far. Especially that last one. She's really pretty  She'd be even prettier if she and/or her parents had some results to go along with their band numbers.


Also wanted to add I'm boycotting Dreamboys  I'd try some out if they were free but I wouldn't spend much money on them. But that's just me...


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Becky, how would you like it if I donated a YB to you?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That'd be fine with me  I like testing out others' birds.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

bbcdon said:


> Good news today. A bird I bid on a couple of weeks ago that I lost to a higher bidder became mine today. The owner called from Texas and said the winner did not pay so I was offered the bird for my last bid. Here she is.


this bird has a great look about it to me so Im sure it will do you good in the loft


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Becky, go to www.ipigeon.com and look under stock birds, and there are I believe 2 yb's which are Dreamboy Van Loons. Take your pic, and I will bid for you, and send it delivered free. I am not crazy, but I have a daughter like you who has her head on rite, and I would like to do something for you, if you don't mind. If you had rather not, I understand, Don.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

personally I would have to say she would be better off with one of the offspring off the sions that you already have in your loft ..its to late in the year already to put birds into the race arena for this year but anything your birds could produce for the next year wouldnt be a waste to put into her loft for next years youngbird season or stock and I bet you they will make a great impact for her and you as well  you already have some great birds there so anything they throw out will not be something that anyone should second guess in my opinion but hey thats just my 2 cents ..I think they would be worth more then the birds that are on that wonderbird link on ipigeon but again thats just me


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Ok Becky, here is my offer. I have 7 Skylake Sions which I purchased in May. If you are interested, I will email you the pedigrees, you can choose any bird you like, and I will send the bird, free of charge, and you can keep it as long as you like. No, I am not crazy!!!


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

bbcdon said:


> Ok Becky, here is my offer. I have 7 Skylake Sions which I purchased in May. If you are interested, I will email you the pedigrees, you can choose any bird you like, and I will send the bird, free of charge, and you can keep it as long as you like. No, I am not crazy!!!


OK Grandpa, I think it is great that you offer her a squab but no buying her a bird. Unless you plan on buying one for everyone. My teacher taught me that if you do not have enough for the whole class.....

Becky, pick a good bird and see if you can make a winner for grandpa. But to be fair. If you breed a winner then you repay him with its offspring.

bbcdon, you are too nice for your own good.

God Bless,
Tony


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

Big T said:


> OK Grandpa, I think it is great that you offer her a squab but no buying her a bird. Unless you plan on buying one for everyone. My teacher taught me that if you do not have enough for the whole class.....
> 
> Becky, pick a good bird and see if you can make a winner for grandpa. But to be fair. If you breed a winner then you repay him with its offspring.
> 
> ...


lol Big T you funny


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I happen to have a soft spot for young adults, especially the ones on the rite track like Becky. She reminds me of my own daughter who struggled in early primary school, and then she put her mind to it and started kicking butt. She graduated from Junior College, Received her Bachelors degree, Masters degree, and just started her doctorate program this month. She is also teaching special ed in Ventrura, CA, her mother & I are so proud of her.She has been a blessing in our life. I have expectations for Becky also. That is the reason I made the offer. To help a young person on their path through life.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Congrats on winning the birds! I agree, I really like the second picture. That bird looks like it's going to grow up to be a stud foundation cock!


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

bbcdon said:


> I happen to have a soft spot for young adults, especially the ones on the rite track like Becky. She reminds me of my own daughter who struggled in early primary school, and then she put her mind to it and started kicking butt. She graduated from Junior College, Received her Bachelors degree, Masters degree, and just started her doctorate program this month. She is also teaching special ed in Ventrura, CA, her mother & I are so proud of her.She has been a blessing in our life. I have expectations for Becky also. That is the reason I made the offer. To help a young person on their path through life.


One thing I give Becky credit for, she may only be 16 but when she tells us what she thinks I for one listen. She always gives honest, intelligent answers. Her knowledge and love of birds is a truth that shows with each and every statement she gives. Becky has my respect and I bet many others here respect and trust her as well. How often can adults say that about a teenager? How often can we say that about other adults? 

God Bless,
Tony 

PS If you really want to help her give her a scholarship. Cause a girl that smart needs to go to college.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh wow! Thank you all for the nice compliments!  It's good to know people respect me that much 
Speaking of college, I'm doing my best to get a good record, in hopes that I can get into NCSU. If I'm not mistaken, I think my overall GPA so far is a 3.9. Wasn't happy last year when it dropped a 0.1, haha  This semester I'm in an honors class and next semester, an AP class, so I should be able to bump it back up if I make A's

Don, I just might have to take you up on that offer! I like Sions. I have a pure Sion hen here right now that might make a nice match! You are definitely a very nice and generous person


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Becky, I will post pics & pedigrees when I get home & you can have your pick.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Here they are Becky. These first three are Achilles, Heartbreaker, and Led.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Here is Zeppelin.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Here are the pedigrees for Achilles, Heartbreaker, and Led


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Here is the pedigree for Zeppelin. PM me to let me know if you are interested. If you are not, it won't heart my feelings. Oops, I forgot to mention these are all cocks, since you said you had a Sion hen.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Go with Heartbreaker, the sign "Lotta Love" over his head and a name like "Heartbreaker" is a sign....LOL.

Take him up on his offer but do your research and make your best pick. Get Lovebirds, learning and Warren to help. I would trust their judgement also.

Better yet, we all make a choice and tally the votes.

God Bless,
Tony


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

I would go with "Led" myself , hes got that stairway to heaven look about him ..awesomeeee 

p.s. all are gorgeous birds


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Here is a little background on each bird. Achilles is low profile, Heartbreaker is mellow, unless you head for his nest when he is on eggs or babies, and then you had better watch out. Led is full of hormones, and calls for a hen, even late at nite. Zeppelin, even though he is the youngest, would stand up against the oldest cocks, and doesn't budge an inch.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

the pedigrees on each of them look very impressive


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Some opinions would be nice  I'm having a hard time, but one of the first three I think, haha  I need to go home and look at the hen's pedigree. Some of these names look a tad familiar.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Becky, Post a pic of your hen so we can help make a good choice for you.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I like the zepplin bird alot. I do have a cock bird here that I get good young birds from that is closly related to the Achillies bird.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

bbcdon said:


> Here is the pedigree for Zeppelin. PM me to let me know if you are interested. If you are not, it won't heart my feelings. Oops, I forgot to mention these are all cocks, since you said you had a Sion hen.


I pick Zeppelin.... just a quick question.... who is the dam to this young bird?


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Look at his pedigree on the previous page.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

So far me and my dad both think Archilles...but opinions are nice.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's my hen "Scion"  Only decent pictures I have of her, which was during breeding season.

















Very pretty hen I think. She's Fenoyer Sion bred by Chuck Oshaben.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice looking hen Becky. Sorry to respond so late tonite, but I broke down in LA and had to get a room near Magic Mountain. Will be home tomorrow morning.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Here's my hen "Scion"  Only decent pictures I have of her, which was during breeding season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol it would figure you would like Archilles being that your hen is a red check  nothing wrong with that since I figure no matter which one you pic will be a great choice here .


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Nah, not so much the color. I just like the pedigree. But I agree, they're all great either way 

Well blah. I keep looking at them. I like Archilles and Led the most. Hmmm... -thinks-


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Nah, not so much the color. I just like the pedigree. But I agree, they're all great either way
> 
> Well blah. I keep looking at them. I like Archilles and Led the most. Hmmm... -thinks-


so Becky have you decided on what one you are going to pick yet , just curious lol


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

*Take Led*

Becky, My vote is for Led. Just like the way he looks and with your hen you will get a mix of colors.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

Led Led Led


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Don, Very nice of you do this for Becky. Your a kind man. Everyone has very nice looking birds. Enjoyed reading this thread. min


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Great how everyone yells Led after I already picked Achilles  haha. It was down between those two though. I'm sure either one would/will give me some good babies. We'll just try and see


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I won't be shipping until monday morning, so the choice is still yours.


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Hey Don, 

Please let me know if you ever put Led for sale. I'm very interested!
Thanks for the bands again, the yb's are doing great!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I will let you know, but I will be breeding from him this winter. If you like, I could raise a round for you, let you pick the hen, and no charge for them. Let me know, Don.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

bbcdon said:


> I will let you know, but I will be breeding from him this winter. If you like, I could raise a round for you, let you pick the hen, and no charge for them. Let me know, Don.


 I wouldnt sell him either, especially before finding out what his young will do for ya


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

bbcdon said:


> I will let you know, but I will be breeding from him this winter. If you like, I could raise a round for you, let you pick the hen, and no charge for them. Let me know, Don.


Hi Don,

Would you adopt me and give me birds. Nevermind, I just remembered I'm a sucker for smart youth also. Keep up the good work. 

Proud of you,
Tony


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

bbcdon said:


> I will let you know, but I will be breeding from him this winter. If you like, I could raise a round for you, let you pick the hen, and no charge for them. Let me know, Don.


That would be awesome!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

OK Kevin, here are the pics of the hens, Tangerine, Custard, and Kashmir. They are still moulting, so these pics do not portray the real beauty of the birds.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Here are the pedigrees of Tangerine, Custard, and Kashmir.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Great looking pedigrees on those hens too. I like Tangerine the most out of the 3.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

my fave would have to be Custard out of the 3


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

I really like Custard too! She is beautiful!
I'm in love with her!


What do you guys think?


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

So, Custard it is. Hope the kids fly well and always come home.

God Bless,
Tony


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Yes, I have deeply fallen for Custard!

Thanks, Don.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I am happy to help out. That pair will be a breeze, since they are already a pair, but are split up in different sections. Led stays by the divider and calls her all day. He has a heck of alot of hormones!!!


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

bbcdon said:


> I am happy to help out. That pair will be a breeze, since they are already a pair, but are split up in different sections. Led stays by the divider and calls her all day. He has a heck of alot of hormones!!!


Great!! Thanks a lot Don.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Becky, I sent you a PM. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------

